# quadra humor



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I must be in some weird underground subculture with my particular impression of you then.


Hahaha well whatever your particular impression of me is, trust me I'm not that bad. :wink:

Have a humorous video :happy::


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

MNiS said:


> Listened to him for two seconds and immediately determined him to be annoying and stupid.


I think he's exaggerating and is probably not that bad for real.

Anyway, I did say I don't care much for Sitcoms earlier, but I remembered that I do enjoy The Looney Toons Show (for the most part. The humor can be a little hit and miss), which basically puts the LTs in a sitcom:




Whee, healthy relationships.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> I think he's exaggerating and is probably not that bad for real.


I think any guy who has to rely on using the word "*****" to be funny should probably stop trying.

Ah so another video. A video from the Valve game, Half Life 2 from the perspective of the Overwatch, the game equivalent of hired goons.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Nonsense said:


> I liked sitcoms more when I was younger, now I think they're kind of annoying. Big Bang Theory isn't the worst, but the humor seems to basically boil down to "oh, he's a nerd. It's funny because he said something nerdy." It gets kind of old. Even though I find Sheldon somewhat cute.
> 
> But I do find this funny.


Wow you just made me realize that I'm being manipulated by the background laughter when I watch such shows.
Without the laughter the convo isn't all that funny... :frustrating: 
Gee way to go Fi-Se...


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

hornet said:


> Wow you just made me realize that I'm being manipulated by the background laughter when I watch such shows.
> Without the laughter the convo isn't all that funny... :frustrating:
> Gee way to go Fi-Se...


Yeah, the laugh track helps making it more entertaining, but it's annoying too when I realize what I'm laughing at.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

MNiS said:


> I think any guy who has to rely on using the word "*****" to be funny should probably stop trying.
> 
> Ah so another video. A video from the Valve game, Half Life 2 from the perspective of the Overwatch, the game equivalent of hired goons.


He's clearly paradozing himself so I don't see the problem? He's not doing it for the sake to be funny. He's making fun of himself for the same reason he says stuff like he's infected with the gay. He seems to possess a healthy amount of self-distance which is clearly very different from deploying methods such as the laugh track, which essentially you are accusing him of doing.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> He's clearly paradozing himself so I don't see the problem? He's not doing it for the sake to be funny. He's making fun of himself for the same reason he says stuff like he's infected with the gay. He seems to possess a healthy amount of self-distance which is clearly very different from deploying methods such as the laugh track, which essentially you are accusing him of doing.


The talks that was an instant repulsive effect.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

MNiS said:


> The talks that was an instant repulsive effect.


?

Anyway, I just remembered about these:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> ?


Sorry, I meant the way he talks instantly repulsed me.



> Anyway, I just remembered about these:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPYjR2tcq8c


You have a weird sense of humor. I like orange peanuts too.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

MNiS said:


> Sorry, I meant the way he talks instantly repulsed me.


And I don't get why this is but whatever. 



> You have a weird sense of humor. I like orange peanuts too.


One could equally argue you have a weird sense of humor. It seems beta-like to me.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> One could equally argue you have a weird sense of humor. It seems beta-like to me.


I know I do, I was just joking around. 

I think that brand of humor is more Ne/Si. I used to be friends an IEE who would do the same thing while we were watching Lord of the Rings and I'd found that to be so hysterically funny I literally almost pissed my pants.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

IEE humor?


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Poor grandma.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

zinnia said:


> Poor grandma.


Lol. ;_;


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)




----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

MNiS said:


>


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

You think I'm trolling? Idiot.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Gamma humor is cruel and sharp edged, or grouchy.

Even when I was about ten years old one of the funniest things.I'd.ever seen was the singing telegram girl.getting shot in Clue:The Movie. Out of context, that sounds horrible. People also don't seem to like it when I call them son, or whatever, even though it's not even an insult. I got an infraction once on another site for mocking myself as a potentially murderous Mongol, playing off someone else's comment.

I also know a couple other gammas with mean senses of humor. I am pretty sure that we don't exactly own the entire market on black comedy but something close to it.

I think something like Meet the Feebles is NTJ gamma humor, which is a bit much for even me at times. I think.Se gamma humor would be less likely to involve animal puppets as AIDS victims, but still dark in its own way.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

MNiS said:


>


Definitely Gamma.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Definitely Gamma.


I would consider it Se but it seems to have more of an Fe flair to me.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

MNiS said:


> You think I'm trolling? Idiot.


O rly? it's clear that you don't understand the meaning of that image, therefore you're the real idiot here.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> I would consider it Se but it seems to have more of an Fe flair to me.


It seems pretty Se Ni to me. Why Fe? What is Fe about juxtaposing some memes together to strike comic terror of death in the heart of doge?

Fe comedy I always think of as either witty comedy of manners or warm inoffensive tee hee kind of stuff.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

FreeBeer said:


> IEE humor?


You know in regards to that last one, maybe that kind of thing is Ne. Meet the Feebles was directed by an INFP but the writers may have been a mix of types, there were four writers. 

As dark or creepy as my humor can be, there is a certain kind of humor I actually find disturbing. Like that last panel and Meet the Feebles and some of the robot chicken skits. I usually associate that level of weirdness and emotional discomfort with ENTP. Or INTP. Like the video for Come to Daddy.

Maybe that's Ne humor. I can't put my finger always on why it bothers me, but other kinds of black comedy I find hilarious.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

fourtines said:


> It seems pretty Se Ni to me. Why Fe? What is Fe about juxtaposing some memes together to strike comic terror of death in the heart of doge?
> 
> Fe comedy I always think of as either witty comedy of manners or warm inoffensive tee hee kind of stuff.


I'm guessing because a lot of the humor seems to come from the expressions? (Well I could wait for Eph's explanation I just want to see if I can guess it lol)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> I'm guessing because a lot of the humor seems to come from the expressions? (Well I could wait for Eph's explanation I just want to see if I can guess it lol)


Well I mean it could only be Beta or Gamma if it's Se Ni, and Beta humor tends to be boisterous and based on stereotypes bc of Fe. 

To me it seems Gamma. I don't see the Fe. Physical comedy is Se and the subject matter doesn't seem very Fe to me. The abrupt meanness of it seems more Gamma.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

fourtines said:


> You know in regards to that last one, maybe that kind of thing is Ne. Meet the Feebles was directed by an INFP but the writers may have been a mix of types, there were four writers.
> 
> As dark or creepy as my humor can be, there is a certain kind of humor I actually find disturbing. Like that last panel and Meet the Feebles and some of the robot chicken skits. I usually associate that level of weirdness and emotional discomfort with ENTP. Or INTP. Like the video for Come to Daddy.
> 
> Maybe that's Ne humor. I can't put my finger always on why it bothers me, but other kinds of black comedy I find hilarious.












o.o maybe we just have odd humor?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

fourtines said:


> Well I mean it could only be Beta or Gamma if it's Se Ni, and Beta humor tends to be boisterous and based on stereotypes bc of Fe.
> 
> To me it seems Gamma. I don't see the Fe. Physical comedy is Se and the subject matter doesn't seem very Fe to me. The abrupt meanness of it seems more Gamma.


Hmm I see. Well, I was thinking it fit Fe because of how Fe is associated with the emotional atmosphere and such. 

I don't tend to be too fond of physical humor (slapstick just annoyed me when I was a kid, for example), but that fits since I'm not a Se type.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> Hmm I see. Well, I was thinking it fit Fe because of how Fe is associated with the emotional atmosphere and such.
> 
> I don't tend to be too fond of physical humor (slapstick just annoyed me when I was a kid, for example), but that fits since I'm not a Se type.


I like physical humor. Like the NigaHiga video for Nice Guys Finish Last, I like it because of like for example he's wearing obnoxious clothes and puts his finger to her lips to make her be quiet, and it shows the instructor guy following the dudes around and hiding behind trees. Or in the wedding singer when Adam Sandler sings love stinks, just the physical things going on and his body language are hilarious combined with the song. I think it's also the reason why the abrupt open door and shooting the singing telegram girl made me laugh ...that sounds so horrible now with all the gun violence, but back then to me it was just abrupt and physical and funny. In Death at a Funeral a lot of what happens is physical comedy. It can be complex, it isn't all slipping on banana peels. On Are You Being Served they had a running gag on different episodes with weird machine displays and mannequins. On Fawlty Towers John Cleese does a tremendous amount of physical comedy.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

fourtines said:


> It can be complex, it isn't all slipping on banana peels.


Of course. It's just not what I tend to be most attracted to. Although it depends on my mood really. I can find a lot of shit funny depending on the hour. And I remember I didn't care for puns when I was younger, but now I like them for the most part.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol since I was watching funny videos today I figured I could post a couple of them here. 











I also enjoy Sky's videos; I notice they've already been discussed here so I don't need to post those too. I guess the theme one can notice in these videos is that they're pretty dramatic, even if in just a mocking way. I react to these outwardly dramatic jokes faster than I do to dry, punny humor; often puns aren't really my thing at all. Neither are those "what do you call a _____ that _____?" jokes. I find them boring.

As for my thoughts about gamma humor being mean, I don't think I can tolerate very high levels of meanness in humor at all. For instance, scaring people or threatening them is not okay in any way with me. I don't believe other people should suffer to great extents or have actual negativity or fear evoked in them for the sake of a good laugh. I find that sort of thing heartless and cruel. That said, I do enjoy minor pranks, like this one, which makes fun of the legion of boy band fangirls:






Still, I can't help but feel sorry for that poor misled girl lol.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Blue Flare said:


> O rly? it's clear that you don't understand the meaning of that image, therefore you're the real idiot here.












I was trolling you then. LOL


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Gamma humor is cruel and sharp edged, or grouchy.


Yet it's the Alphas and to a lesser extent, Betas who're the most capable of displaying cruelty to their fellow Man whereas Gammas tend to be the most honest, humble and charitable.

Funny how humor and reality are polar opposites, eh?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

fourtines said:


> It seems pretty Se Ni to me. Why Fe? What is Fe about juxtaposing some memes together to strike comic terror of death in the heart of doge?
> 
> Fe comedy I always think of as either witty comedy of manners or warm inoffensive tee hee kind of stuff.


Because part of the humor relies on the interaction between the two.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> Because part of the humor relies on the interaction between the two.


I don't mean to nitpick, but humor usually involves people or other living things interacting, regardless.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

MNiS said:


> Yet it's the Alphas and to a lesser extent, Betas who're the most capable of displaying cruelty to their fellow Man whereas Gammas tend to be the most honest, humble and charitable.
> 
> Funny how humor and reality are polar opposites, eh?


Yes. I also like subtle goofy dark humor, like Bob's Burgers, which is a blend of humor probably. Like Louise seems Gamma and she's my favorite character, but Bob and Tina are probably Deltas who provide a necessary dryness for Gamma Louise and over the top Beta Linda to play off of. I think the brother, forget his name, is probably the Alpha character, and I find him least entertaining, he's too light and "dumb humor" but it is an interesting mix of characters.

I wonder what the overall tone of the show is, it really works for me. Even more so than Brickleberry which is more in your face and so forth, but something about Brickleberry gets vaguely tiresome. Maybe too much Ne random for the sake of random.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I don't mean to nitpick, but humor usually involves people or other living things interacting, regardless.


Yes, but how they do it is quite important as a distinguishing character, obviously.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Amaterasu said:


> Lol since I was watching funny videos today I figured I could post a couple of them here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not talking about picking on people or hurting them, like laughing at other people's misfortune or tormenting people and laughing maniacally, I am talking about making sharp or barbed comments, or saying nasty things in an understated way to people who deserve it (gamma vengeance)...examples are Louise from Bob's Burgers making constant snide banter or planning devious but fun pranks, or Basil Fawlty in Fawlty Towers calling his wife his little nest of vipers and smacking the waiter, in a kind of cruel but not torturous physical comedy. Or like Ms.White in Clue telling Colonel Mustard she'd like to be alone together with him, insinuating she wants to kill him without saying it, because she is a known husband murderer...it's so comedic and satirical it's absurd though, like the body falling out of the coffin in Death at a Funeral.

I think ganging up on somone to terrify them might be more like unhealthy Fe.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> Yes, but how they do it is quite important as a distinguishing character, obviously.


Could you explain what that is, because I don't see how it is distinguished here.

For example, Linda in Bob's Burgers is a clear Fe dom. Her humor is theatrical, boisterous, merry, making up songs and her running gag is turning real life into a musical. I saw people call her an ESFJ in an MBTI thread, but in Socionics to me she is a clear obvious ENFj Hamlet.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

MNiS said:


> Yet it's the Alphas and to a lesser extent, Betas who're the most capable of displaying cruelty to their fellow Man whereas Gammas tend to be the most honest, *humble* and charitable.


And how. :tongue:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> And how. :tongue:


What???









Are you trying to troll me?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> And how. :tongue:


Lololol...yeah, about that..

The irony of Gamma is the self important or self righteous elements, some one in another thread called it social high horse for Ni Te and Te Ni and moral high horse for Fi Se and Se Fi. Then on top of that, you have the PRESENCE of Se. This is seen more in SEE as a Napoleon complex. Even in romance people play dominance games if they're Gamma.

How are we democratic and humble? Because we class people as individuals rather than hierchal social castes or groups, and we have a straight forward earthy quality that lacks pretentiousness or overt romance. That's a form of humility. Besides, we are very loyal to people we have formed sociopathic attachments to (joke, a joke, joking).

I am stupidly loyal though really.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Nonsense said:


> And how. :tongue:


You are free to pat us on the back now. We'd do it amongst ourselves, but we might find a knife there instead.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Im not talking about picking on people or hurting them, like laughing at other people's misfortune or tormenting people and laughing maniacally, I am talking about making sharp or barbed comments, or saying nasty things in an understated way to people who deserve it (gamma vengeance)...examples are Louise from Bob's Burgers making constant snide banter or planning devious but fun pranks, or Basil Fawlty in Fawlty Towers calling his wife his little nest of vipers and smacking the waiter, in a kind of cruel but not torturous physical comedy. Or like Ms.White in Clue telling Colonel Mustard she'd like to be alone together with him, insinuating she wants to kill him without saying it, because she is a known husband murderer...it's so comedic and satirical it's absurd though, like the body falling out of the coffin in Death at a Funeral.
> 
> I think ganging up on somone to terrify them might be more like unhealthy Fe.


Oh ok, thanks for clarifying. I just have a strong negative reaction to any humor that is derived out of creating fear and anxiety in others because I've been paranoid; I know how that feels and I would never on any planet call that funny. 

And since we're talking about barbed comments, I have my fair share of people getting actually strongly affected by those, which I can often just mean in a teasing manner. But they find it harsh and judgmental, apparently, and I get looked at as an overly serious and arrogant bitch. It's at an utter contrast to how caring and easily affected I can be, but it's an image of me that's so widespread that I actually now enjoy it being perpetrated xD

As for your examples I'm not sure I'm familiar with any of them lol.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Could you explain what that is, because I don't see how it is distinguished here.
> 
> For example, Linda in Bob's Burgers is a clear Fe dom. Her humor is theatrical, boisterous, merry, making up songs and her running gag is turning real life into a musical. I saw people call her an ESFJ in an MBTI thread, but in Socionics to me she is a clear obvious ENFj Hamlet.


Don't know the character so I can't comment, but Fe is more focused on how people emotionally express themselves. Fi is subdued in contrast. What makes that particular joke work at all has to do with the facial expressions and how the expressions are themselves expressive of feeling, meaning it's more Fe-focused than it is Fi. Compare to that video of the geisha I posted earlier. That's Fi. Emotion is subdued and when it is expressed it is done so in a very mocking tone just like with Sky.

I quickly watched a vid with some Linda scenes but I honestly am inclined to agree on that ESE typing as opposed to EIE. She's not dramatic - she's being childish, silly and whimsical the way Ne types are. This is an example of beta NF drama in a double sense, though not for humorous purposes with Genesis being an IEI and Sephiroth EIE (Angeal some Si ego type): 






So if we translated this drama into humor, it would likely play on the exaggeration of emotional turmoil in some way. I can't think of a good example at the moment. 

EDIT
Actually, I know an example of beta drama humor: circus clowns and similarly derived humor:


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> So if we translated this drama into humor, it would likely play on the exaggeration of emotional turmoil in some way. I can't think of a good example at the moment.


I don't know that it quite fits with what you're talking about, but that reminds me of Agony from Into the Woods:





And thus I lost my ability to take the word "agony" seriously ever again.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Nonsense said:


> I don't know that it quite fits with what you're talking about, but that reminds me of Agony from Into the Woods:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still need to make that song my ringtone.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Drunk Santa Sued: Chicagoist
Drunken Santa brawl in NYC - Video - That's Gotta Hurt - Funny Shit - The Rock<a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.therock.net.nz/Drunken-Santa-brawl-in-NYC/tabid/627/articleID/28218/Default.aspx" target="_blank">





this had me cracking up today.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Monkey King said:


> Drunk Santa Sued: Chicagoist
> Drunken Santa brawl in NYC - Video - That's Gotta Hurt - Funny Shit - The Rock<a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.therock.net.nz/Drunken-Santa-brawl-in-NYC/tabid/627/articleID/28218/Default.aspx" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> ...


I guess working for Norad is unfullfilling.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Not intended as humorous but still so fucking funny:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

He says some funny things.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I've always loved _That Mitchell & Webb Look_.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I tend to find my humour is finding irony, and being "critical" in a humourous way. Sometimes people can be too sensitive to it.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

John Stewart is Alpha, I find him pretty funny.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Funny and except for the ending, is true:


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I remember the first time I saw this. I couldn't stop laughing.






I also like FilmCow to some extent





I am subscribed to pleated-jeans too


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

I have to say that these random auto-correct jokes seem soooooo funny to me! Makes me laugh every time.  No idea though which quadra could like these the most, but maybe it's a Ne thing? - when you picture something you could never have thought up in a normal way, but there it is, this (really stupid but also comical) scene in your mind that got to happen by an accident.

Anyway, have a nice day, everyone, and hope someone can get a laugh seeing the link i posted here! 

The 50 Best Autocorrects of 2013! » Damn You Auto Correct!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

osina said:


> I have to say that these random auto-correct jokes seem soooooo funny to me! Makes me laugh every time.  No idea though which quadra could like these the most, but maybe it's a Ne thing? - when you picture something you could never have thought up in a normal way, but there it is, this (really stupid but also comical) scene in your mind that got to happen by an accident.
> 
> Anyway, have a nice day, everyone, and hope someone can get a laugh seeing the link i posted here!
> 
> The 50 Best Autocorrects of 2013! » Damn You Auto Correct!


I actually think it's related to Te-Fi in some way because I also tend to find those funny. Essentially Te would know what fits any sentence construction and what is appropriate at any given situation based on how it should be expressed.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmm, I wonder. I tend to find those auto-correct jokes funny too, but it could depend on the type of correction it does? 

By the way, has anyone seen Fantastic Mr Fox (directed by Wes Anderson)? I thought the movie was really funny when I watched it, but when I showed it to my friends they thought it was dumb. Different tastes and all that, but I wondered if it could be type-related. I'm not quite sure how to explain the humor though, but for example, the movie likes to tell you how much time has passed in both human time and fox-time, and I guess my friends felt that by explaining that, the movie was dumbing it down, but I felt like it added to the humor. 

Well, I don't know.


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I actually think it's related to Te-Fi in some way because I also tend to find those funny. Essentially Te would know what fits any sentence construction and what is appropriate at any given situation based on how it should be expressed.


Maaaybe.  What I said was just a guess. Thanks for your opinion. I have actually been reading about socionics for a couple of years now, but just recently started to understand what do functions mean - for example, how a type is built or in what way quadras and their values differ. At the beginning it seemed more interesting and easy to read the descriptions, but now I see how all the other parts of this theory are important, too.

And still... I am not sure that socionics work, though I believe I have seen some proof in real life, but it's just...you can't type a person for sure, maybe only yourself... But still, it's one of the most interesting psychological ideas I have come across so far! (just that - maybe I doubt it's good to spend so much time reading about it when I don't know if it will do any good )


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

INTJ trying to Fe but failing horribly:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Blissful Melancholy said:


> INTJ trying to Fe but failing horribly:


lol, reminds me of this guy, only his Fe smile is real:


----------



## LostDude (Jan 8, 2014)

KraChZiMan said:


> I tried to gather different youtube examples of different kinds of humor that apply for following quadras.
> 
> Nothing universal going on here (which means there is no point in arguing, either you relate or you don't), it's just that these videos represent in best way the kind of humor that these quadras seems to enjoy. roud:
> 
> ...


I found the "delta" one to be the most funny and then gamma.


----------



## Karma Butterfly (Jul 15, 2013)

Blissful Melancholy said:


> INTJ trying to Fe but failing horribly:


I'm dying right now. That's _precisely_ how people mock me when I'm trying do smile nicely at someone I don't care about.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

... You know those lyrics where... 

Well, this girl is singing, and I'm totally buying it, and I'm like. Okay, this isn't actually bad for a pop song... 

And then she says:

'We're driving Cadillacs in our dreams'?

I must have laughed for 10 minutes straight. And kinda smirking now.

And that song where, 'Can we pretend airplanes in the night sky are like shooting stars, 'cause I could really use a wish right now'?

Lol. Priceless. Bahaha. 

_Why _isn't this a joke parody song? 

Move over, 'What does the fox say?'


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll use this thread as an excuse to share videos that I find funny.






Fucking genius.






This is a channel where they upload LPs of horrible games found on the internet (usually made with Unity).






This cracks me up so much and I don't even know why.


I also love youtuber Danisnotonfire, although I like him not just due to his comedy but also because I relate so much to him.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> I also love youtuber Danisnotonfire, although I like him not just due to his comedy but also because I relate so much to him.


Oh, I also really like Danisnotonfire. Type 4 me thinks.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Oh, I also really like Danisnotonfire. Type 4 me thinks.


Yep, I think that's partly why I relate to him so much. It's funny, I thought you'd think he's a bit overdramatic. You know, due to Fe porl.


----------



## vosquoque (Jul 26, 2012)

Ah, the complex dynamic between LIIs and Fe:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Yep, I think that's partly why I relate to him so much. It's funny, I thought you'd think he's a bit overdramatic. You know, due to Fe porl.


I had him pegged as fi base? What type do you think he is.

I also relate to him due to 4-ness I think but he clearly takes it to a new level sometimes.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I had him pegged as fi base? What type do you think he is.
> 
> I also relate to him due to 4-ness I think but he clearly takes it to a new level sometimes.


Fi-base? Omg what am I typing people as? I thought he was a Fe type and irrational. Most likely IEI. In his latest video, the way he pushes himself out of bed looks like Se. At the same time I think he could be a logical type because sometimes he seems really concerned with wether he offends people or not to the point it could be interpreted as a lack of confidence in his ethical functions. Or it's just the fact that a few millions of people watch his videos.

Edit: Oh and what does he "take to a new level"?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

bahahaha.. Makes me laugh everytime. Until it gets old. Then it won't. :laughing:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Fi-base? Omg what am I typing people as? I thought he was a Fe type and irrational. Most likely IEI. In his latest video, the way he pushes himself out of bed looks like Se. At the same time I think he could be a logical type because sometimes he seems really concerned with wether he offends people or not to the point it could be interpreted as a lack of confidence in his ethical functions. Or it's just the fact that a few millions of people watch his videos.
> 
> Edit: Oh and what does he "take to a new level"?


I remember a video I saw long time ago wherein he managed to really pull the special snowflake and I'm so wounded and tormented card and I remember I was a little like omfg I get what you are saying but you have to take it _this_ far? /first world problems. 

Uhm, let me watch some stuff of him, I can see why you think Fe since he is quite expressive but I am not sure I think that expressiveness is necessarily Fe. Hm, the stuff he says at the end here is so reminiscent of Sky: 






My personal impression is EII, IEE maybe?


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I remember a video I saw long time ago wherein he managed to really pull the special snowflake and I'm so wounded and tormented card and I remember I was a little like omfg I get what you are saying but you have to take it _this_ far? /first world problems.
> 
> Uhm, let me watch some stuff of him, I can see why you think Fe since he is quite expressive but I am not sure I think that expressiveness is necessarily Fe. Hm, the stuff he says at the end here is so reminiscent of Sky:
> 
> ...


Oh, yes... he's a bit of a drama queen honestly lol. But I love him. If he is a Fi-type I'd say IEE over EII. Hmm that means he's delta...

Who is Sky?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Oh, yes... he's a bit of a drama queen honestly lol. But I love him. If he is a Fi-type I'd say IEE over EII. Hmm that means he's delta...
> 
> Who is Sky?


I'd lean EII-Ne? 






I mean I want to clarify that yes, xLI are probably the most deadpan types in socionics, but it doesn't mean the other types can't be expressive. I think Fi can as expressive as Fe in a sense, but the quality of expression itself is quite different. Fi expression is more about expressing a personal sentiment, feeling or experience. This is how _I_ feel about it. Fe is more inclusive, holistic, generalized in a sense too. 

This guy I'd put as an ESI-Se for example:






Also when I think of beta drama, it makes me think more of life-and-death scenarios: Should I live or should I die? No one knows the answer. I always thought the Final Fantasy franchise, especially the later games, are good examples of beta drama.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> Also when I think of beta drama, it makes me think more of life-and-death scenarios: Should I live or should I die? No one knows the answer. I always thought the Final Fantasy franchise, especially the later games, are good examples of beta drama.


Seymour. The villain that just. Wouldn't. DIE ALREADY.

roud:


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I'd lean EII-Ne?


Oh, that Sky. Hmm I thought Dan was irrational because he said he's the type to always improvise his videos on the spot and never uses a script. I also watched a few of his liveshows and he's able to maintain his energy levels throughout the whole session and keep his viewers engaged, which makes me think extrovert. On the other hand, I watched one of Phil's liveshows once and he took pauses several times and was somehow less engaging.
Though I have no idea how subtypes could affect that at all. Most subtypes descriptions I read are just vague wall of texts where basically the extroverted subtype is well, more extroverted and the introverted subtype, guess what, more introverted according to some unknown standard so I'm just like "meh"...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Oh, that Sky. Hmm I thought Dan was irrational because he said he's the type to always improvise his videos on the spot and never uses a script. I also watched a few of his liveshows and he's able to maintain his energy levels throughout the whole session and keep his viewers engaged, which makes me think extrovert. On the other hand, I watched one of Phil's liveshows once and he took pauses several times and was somehow less engaging.
> Though I have no idea how subtypes could affect that at all. Most subtypes descriptions I read are just vague wall of texts where basically the extroverted subtype is well, more extroverted and the introverted subtype, guess what, more introverted according to some unknown standard so I'm just like "meh"...


Not against the idea of IEE, but it's not just about energy levels but it seems to be where he seems to derive most of his information or view of the world. At least based on his vids, it seems to be focused on Fi content, rather than Ne.

As for subtypes, well, essentially they would just be Jungian ambiverts kind of, so clearly would not fit either position in more exact terms so in that regard it's not odd Dan can keep up that energy level either. With that said, I think there's more to it than just energy. While I don't think metabolism and social introversion/extroversion are mutually exclusive, I do view them as somewhat separate entities, meaning that if we are in a social situation where we can engage our base even if this base is of introverted nature, then we will likely seem quite engaged.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> As for subtypes, well, essentially they would just be Jungian ambiverts kind of, so clearly would not fit either position in more exact terms so in that regard it's not odd Dan can keep up that energy level either. With that said, I think there's more to it than just energy. While I don't think metabolism and social introversion/extroversion are mutually exclusive, I do view them as somewhat separate entities, meaning that if we are in a social situation where we can engage our base even if this base is of introverted nature, then we will likely seem quite engaged.


I just want to clarify that I do get that subtypes have an emphasis in their respective subtype function/IE and that it becomes more apparent but I usually tend to see those things as individual differences and I just end up ignoring the whole subtype system because I don't see the need for it and instead say something like "this is a very extroverted EII", for example. Although, sometimes I may not even keep track that they use their creative more often than their base actually.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> I just want to clarify that I do get that subtypes have an emphasis in their respective subtype function/IE and that it becomes more apparent but I usually tend to see those things as individual differences and I just end up ignoring the whole subtype system because I don't see the need for it and instead say something like "this is a very extroverted EII", for example. Although, sometimes I may not even keep track that they use their creative more often than their base actually.


Ok fair. I just find the classification as a system easier to refer to than "it's more of an extroverted EII". Easier to type "EII-Ne" since it's the same thing.


----------

